# Carrazeda de Ansiães: Mau tempo estragou 90% da maçã



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2008 às 21:33)

O granizo destruiu quase por completo a colheita de maçã deste ano em Carrazeda de Ansiães. As perdas de produção rondam os 90 %. Produtores fazem contas aos milhares de euros de prejuízo.
Este ano será um ano de má memória para os fruticultores transmontanos, nomeadamente os do concelho de Carrazeda de Ansiães. A forte trovoada e o granizo que se abateu anteontem sobre todo o planalto do município, durante cerca de 15 minutos, agudizou ainda mais os estragos deixados pela geada da Primavera e pelas trovoadas de Maio. 
Na maioria dos pomares, as perdas são de 90%, adiantou Rui Barata, fruticultor, proprietário de 40 hectares de pomar. "Os pomares estão numa fase adiantada, as maçãs já têm calibre, a maior parte ficou com mazelas", lamentou. 
Ontem mesmo os agricultores começaram a aplicar cálcio para ajudar na cicatrização dos frutos, e minimizar os estragos, visto que a qualidade da maçã está irremediavelmente afectada, o que inviabiliza a sua comercialização em fresco. A alternativa será vender para a indústria. No entanto, é uma opção que não cobre os prejuízos, visto que o preço é inferior. A maçã em fresco é vendida a 20 cêntimos o quilo, para a indústria cai para os oito, nove cêntimos, quando o custo da apanha significa entre sete a oito cêntimos. "É um valor residual, que mal paga a mão-de-obra da apanha", referiu António Augusto, sócio-gerente da Frucar, um entreposto que comercializa maçã de mais de um terço dos produtores do concelho. Os agricultores vão accionar os seguros de colheita, que apenas cobrem parte do risco. 
A continuidade da Frucar pode estar em causa. As estimativas apontam para que a taxa de comercialização de fruta seja baixa, o que se traduz em dificuldades em suportar os encargos fixos, nomeadamente os salários dos 11 funcionários. António Augusto disse ao JN que vão contactar os ministérios da Agricultura e do Trabalho para pedir apoio. No passado, a Frucar laborou entre 4500 a 5000 toneladas de maçã.
Dois técnicos do Ministério da Agricultura deslocaram-se, ontem, a Carrazeda de Ansiães para avaliar os estragos, mas os responsáveis da Direcção Regional de Agricultura do Norte não quiseram adiantar nada sobre este problema. A campanha está perdida, mas os tratamentos vão continuar a ser feitos para assegurar o bom estado das árvores para o próximo ano.
A minimização dos efeitos do clima não é acessível a todos produtores. Existe a possibilidade de instalar coberturas nos pomares, apoiados pelo Programa Agro, mas os custos são elevados. A pequena dimensão, com parcelas inferiores a um hectare, e os solos com declives acentuados inviabilizam essas estruturas na maior parte dos terrenos. 

Jornal de Notícias


----------

